

Feedback me: A file system that can calculate? Thx - nreyntje
http://www.solebase.com

======
RonT
I hate it when my formulas break when I add new rows to a spreadsheet. If your
product can solve it, then it has potential, especially in financial apps and
stuff. I'm gettin a beer.

